# Pneumonia vaccine ?



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you all feel about the vaccine to prevent pneumonia? Do you think it's a good choice for herds that are shown? What's your thoughts about this vaccine?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't use it myself.... my goats don't get pneumonia that often so... it wouldn't benefit mine.... :wink:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I was talking to someone yesterday that brought it home from a show last year and lost two senior does. Just wondering if it was a good idea or not.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't use it. I prefer not to put to much stuff into them if I don't have to. For breeders heavily into showing with goats that are frequently at shows, it might be beneficial for them. If you just go to shows now and then, I don't see a big need for it. Just make sure your goats are kept away from other goats, clean the holding pens at the show, etc. 

And if you see any sick goats, complain to the barn or show manager. Those goats shouldn't be allowed to show.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When I went to the california coalition sale, the seller of one of the does I purchased gave her a shot of something, cant remember what it was called right now, but it is actualy to cure pneumonia, but she used it as a precaution, its rx, Ill see If I can find what its called


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Most definately we are doing it for our herd...several areas on the east coast area last year had many kids die of pneumonia due to the heat and high humidity last summer (that is when it hits the hardest) so I have decided to do it for my herd and friends of mine with herds have been doing it for a couple years. I give it the same time I give the CD&T give it prior to kidding as well....all kids will get it when they are 1 month and booster 30 days later...same as the CD&T. Colorado Serum puts it out and its a very good product...it also is extremely cheap and worth the protection.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I just started doing it for the reasons Apache said. Weather here is crazy! 
It is cheaper than CDT vaccine.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys that's the type of info I needed. I would much rather give a vaccine than treat a sick goat/goats. Although I'm not in a humid area of the country, those goat barns in the summer at fair time can be very hot and humid. The person I was talking to lost two does and doesn't show alot, so I think it makes sense.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I got the colorado serum's version as soon as we got our goats. We do show and even if we didn't the pneumonia scares me. So I have been using it and all our goats have been given the initial vaccine w/a booster 1 month later. After the booster dose they should only need the vaccine once a year thereafter.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I agree with doing the vac. instead of treating like a sick goat, I was just letting you know what she does if you didnt want to give the vac........this is what I use, 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... s=triangle 9 
but I think they changed the bottle because mine says Triangle 9 + Type II BVD, but have not had a issue with this stuff


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Jessica84, I wasn't refering to anyones post  I was just thinking about how much work is involved when an illness gets started in a herd. Thanks for your replies :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No its ok, I just read your question with the idea that you didnt want to do the vac. I misunderstand things alot lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the plain Pasturella vaccine. http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=0030740&cn=3301


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

What is the difference between thePasturella vaccine and the Colorado serum version? I found the Pasturella but not the Colorado serum. Is one better for the west coast?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The one I get that I put a link for is made by Colorado Serum.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looked at the link Jessica out up. Not sure what some of those things are for or if it is safe for goats. :shrug: It look to be a bar vac brand but again not sure. All the Colorado Serum brand stuff has the mountains in the background and a similar label to what I posted and says right on it Colorado Serum.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Logan


----------

